

The Lean Startup Movement is Exploding - trevor99
http://blog.leanstartupmachine.com/2012/12/the-lean-startup-movement-is-exploding-data

======
semanticwill
Good article

------
joymachelle
I agree. Good article.

------
eli_gottlieb
Oh good, you're religion's expanding. Isn't that nice.

